# Taschenrechner JS



## doug (19. Oktober 2009)

hey.. ich muss einen taschenrechner mit JS programmieren. leider weiß ich noch nich mal so genau, wie ich da am besten anfangen soll 
mein html / css layout für den rechner hab ich schon, aber ich weiß einfach nich, wie ich mir die zahlen & rechnungen in meinem display anzeigen lassen kann...

(hier mal das, was ich bis jetzt hab.. is nich viel, nur das grundgerüst eben... )

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="Layout.css" />
<script type="text/javascript">


</script>
</head>

<body>
<h1>Taschenrechner</h1>
	<div id="calculator">
    	<input type="text" id="display" />
        	<div id="keyboard">
            <input type="button" value="7" onclick="insert('7')" />
            <input type="button" value="8" onclick="insert('8')" />
            <input type="button" value="9" onclick="insert('9')" />
            <input type="button" value="/" onclick="insert('/')" />
            <input type="button" value="C" class="specialKey" onclick="insert('0')" /><br />

            <input type="button" value="4" onclick="insert('4')" />
            <input type="button" value="5" onclick="insert('5')" />
            <input type="button" value="6" onclick="insert('6')" />
            <input type="button" value="*" onclick="insert('*')" />
            <input type="button" value=" " /><br />

            <input type="button" value="1" onclick="insert('1')" />
            <input type="button" value="2" onclick="insert('2')" />
            <input type="button" value="3" onclick="insert('3')" />
            <input type="button" value="+" onclick="insert('+')" />
            <input type="button" value=" " /><br />

            <input type="button" value="0" onclick="insert('0')" />
            <input type="button" value=" " />
            <input type="button" value="," onclick="insert(',')" />
            <input type="button" value="-" onclick="insert('-')" />
            <input type="button" value="=" onclick="Ergebnis()" /><br />
            </div>
    </div>


----------



## Quaese (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

zunächst möchte ich dich bitten, die Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten. Eine der Dinge, auf die hier grosser Wert gelegt wird - besten Dank im voraus.

Zu deiner Frage - bei SelfHTML gibt es unter den Anwendungsbeispielen bei JS einen Taschenrechner. Den kannst du ja als Grundlage verwenden.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

